# Travelling around the US



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys i'm hoping to do some travelling in the US around end of August time and need to know some things.

How long does it take from NY to Boston by coach?
How long does it take from NY to LA by plane?
How long does it take from LA to San Francisco by coach?

Answers from these questions would be much appreciated thank you!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Coach? You mean bus?

It depends on your exact departure and destination locations. Google Greyhound for details.
The same with flights. It depends on your actual flight. Google the major airlines for their schedules.

How do you plan to get from and to bus terminals/airports?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I mean bus...lol!!! I'll be taking a taxi to the airports and back. Thanks for the information on the greyhound....i'll look it to that when I get time.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are a number of bus services between NY and Boston. Generally speaking the drive takes about 3 hours (though it depends on traffic). NY to LA by plane is scheduled normally as a 5 hour flight if you get a direct (non-stop) flight. And it's about a 5 or 6 hour drive from LA to San Francisco (if I recall correctly) taking the most direct route, so figure the bus schedule to be 6 to 8 with stops along the way.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it takes longer now, because there are fewer buses that go really long distances, so you have to change more often, but New York to LA used to take about four days by bus (coach). It's a really big country. The state of Montana is about 1200 km long, and my state, Florida, is about 1500 km from Key West to the Louisiana border near Pensacola.

LA to San Franciso should be less than eight hours.


----------

